# Puppy Weights: Newborn to 6/8 weeks



## Tarrie xXx (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi all, 

I am new to this board  . I currently have a litter of six (3 girls and 3 boys) 9 day old GSD pups at home and I am just wondering if previous breeders could post their pups daily weights so I could compare. I just want to be sure mine are doing well. 

On a typical day they gain 100+ grams, but then some days they might only gain 30 grams. Is this normal?

Any help/opinions would be super  xxx


----------



## Tarrie xXx (Jan 12, 2011)

Their weights on Day 1 were:

Red Girl - 594 grams
Blue Boy - 538 grams
Purple Girl - 540 grams
Green Boy - 527 grams
Lime Boy - 506 grams
Pink Girl - 479 grams

Todays weights....Day 10
Red Girl - 1270 grams
Blue Boy - 1240 grams
Purple girl - 1224 grams
Green Boy - 1200 grams
Lime Boy - 1230 grams
Pink Girl - 1110 grams


----------

